# Thinking of going to a 8 power lens for dots



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I keep thinking that my eyesight is keeping me from progressing with my accuracy. I am not able to have a very crisp view of the target. I am using a 4 power lens and the target is not as large as I would like and I am never sure if I am in the center of the x or if I am on the edge of the 10 ring.

So what can I expect if I go with an 8 power lens. I am thinking a blurry target with lots of movement. If I use a 1 /32" peep is there any chance that I could shoot without using a clarifier?

Is there a chance that by seeing more movement that I will be able to work on reducing the movement with practice. I feel like the only way to reduce the movement is by seeing it better.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.specialtyarch.com/faq-new/scopes-lenses-and-glow-rings/

8x is a lot of magnification. You may need a #2 or #3 clarifier for the target to be in focus. I use a Specialty Dual lens (2x-6x with a .375 center) with a 3/32 #2 clarifier. On a five spot target the white is in focus while the blue is blurry. On a Vegas target the gold is in focus while the rest of the target is blurry. An 8x lens won't let you see much of the target at all. As far as seeing movement, more power equals more movement. The way to combat movement is to find a way to relax yourself while shooting. If you try to fight the movement and use muscle to stop it, the movement only gets worse.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks. I may work my way up to 6x and then to an 8x.


----------

